# How much weight can an Exo Terra hold.



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

How heavy of a glass lid do you can an Exo Terra terrarium can hold.
Here's why. I just got a piece of glass cut for my 36x18x18 terrarium.
I asked for double strength glass. Then told them that I needed to cut two 5/8" hold in it. The glass place said, in this case with that size glass I should get
the 1/4" glass instead. It just just $10 more. So I said great do it.

Now that I have it, it weight in at 11-1/2 lb. (it's about a 35"x17" piece)
Would you be concerned putting that on your Exo Terra? If you have one, you know how there is a lip around the top that the glass will sit on.

Thought please?
Steve


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the same exo. I simply had 4 smaller pieces cut, then laid them over the screen sections.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

As long as it is supported by the frame(I'm assuming you are just resting it on top,and that's how I do mine so I can slide adjust the air flow)It should be fine.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I am thinking he is removing the exo lid and putting a solid piece of glass in place.

I do the same, except I leave a few inches in the front for a screen section that I make.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, I never use the Exo Terra lids. I have always replaced with glass. Usually the double strength glass. I did put this 11 lb piece of glass on the terrarium last night and it seems OK. But there is a nice large gap in the front center.
I'll post photos today when I get home. I did put in some foam weather striping and it seems like an OK solution. I don't know how well it will home up though.

Steve


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

What is happening, the front plastic bowing? If so, have you tried siliconing the glass?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

mydumname said:


> What is happening, the front plastic bowing? If so, have you tried siliconing the glass?


YES - Exactly. Here is before and after with the weather striping.
The sag is when the doors are opened, Not too bad when the doors are lacked closed.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I am going to make a screen across the front of the top. Maybe try that....have glass cut a few inches shy of the front....make the screen piece....see how it fits. Glass will only be held on three sides....but this will eliminate the weight being on the front...plus provide some ventilation.

That is how I will do it. Glad you made this post. Let me know what you end up doing.

PS....I think if you siliconed it....the bowing may pull silicone away so it probably won't work.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

i always silicone mine on there.. Yeah silicone doesnt adhere to plastic well.. but there is no force pushing against it either.. And I have never had any issues with our exo terra lids.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Nismo95 said:


> i always silicone mine on there.. Yeah silicone doesnt adhere to plastic well.. but there is no force pushing against it either.. And I have never had any issues with our exo terra lids.


Think the issue is the frame above the door pulling away from the lid....not pushing on it.

Have you used a solid piece of glass as a lid on the 36" wide?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

mydumname said:


> Think the issue is the frame above the door pulling away from the lid....not pushing on it.
> 
> Have you used a solid piece of glass as a lid on the 36" wide?


Solid piece of glass like this?
The from of the plastic frame does bow down when you open the doors. I just guess it's from the 36" wide front, or a design flaw??

















Steve


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Its cause of the width that it is bowing. That front plastic piece is flimsy. I would try having glass cut so you can make a vent to rest on the front....and a little on each side. Then glass would be resting on back and rest of sides only


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

mydumname said:


> Its cause of the width that it is bowing. That front plastic piece is flimsy. I would try having glass cut so you can make a vent to rest on the front....and a little on each side. Then glass would be resting on back and rest of sides only


Exactly!!!
So if I shift the lid back and put about a 1/2inch gap in front like the image.
Would it also solve the problem of the front glass fogging up so badly?
I could recut the glass or just silicone it in place, man that would be easier than trying to cut 1/2" off of the edge of a 1/4" thick piece of glass.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

If you don't cut the glass....how will it sit in the back? Would it overhang? I would take it to a glass shop....cut 2-3" off....then get some window screen replacement pieces from home depot and make yourself a small screen to fill in the gap. Silicone this screen in place and the glass piece can either be siliconed or just lay. Cut glass first then measure for the screen and make that to fit. Easier to trim that then the glass in case something is measured wrong. Does this make sense?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, I trimmed my glass by an inch. Man I am a horrible glass cutter.
Then I cut the original Exo Terra top. Using the front and middle sections, I made my own. I replaced the metal wire mesh with a smaller plastic type. I will touch up with some black caulking and should be happy.
Here's what I did:
















Steve


----------

